

Nice how-to for DANE plugins: Check all websites easily - jokoha
http://blog.tutanota.de/dane-how-to-install-browser-addons/2014/10/14/

======
zizout
Already got the plugin and asked my bank if they would introduce DANE. Only
got the answer that they would look into it. That was months ago...

